# Mick Thompson Ibby`s



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 18, 2009)

I`ve read on wiki about Mick Thompsons custom Ibbys, but I can find pics of them, just the green one, there are rumors of a custom S, anyone know about this? plis post all the pics you find of his guitars (except reds and blacks, this are for sell in market)


> Ibanez MTM Custom - Green with black pickguard & black binding; features and EMG single coil between the Blackout humbuckers
> Ibanez Tele Custom - Telecaster-style body; vintage sunburst with passive Seymour Duncan pickups (JB in bridge and Classic Stack in neck)








notice the fret mrkers, looks cool.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish they didn't have the seven inlay and neutered bridge or I'd buy one. They are seem to be the only reversed headstock floating trem RG around right now.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 18, 2009)

yea, I hate the inlay too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I wish they didn't have the seven inlay and neutered bridge or I'd buy one. They are seem to be the only reversed headstock floating trem RG around right now.



Except without a trem.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 18, 2009)

ever seen Gravy's custom iby 7?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 18, 2009)

oh, good pic, there is an old thread about gravy`s guitars, and that pic would be great for that.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 18, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1743183 said:


> oh, good pic, there is an old thread about gravy`s guitars, and that pic would be great for that.


 
gimme a link!! i didnt know it existed, ill post it!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 18, 2009)

You can see Mick's custom Ibanez FR Tele in the second half of this vid, along with his Ovation Signature acoustic.





jymellis said:


> ever seen Gravy's custom iby 7?



Thats a sweet pic of Gravy, there aren't many pics of him  He is so awesome. I love his custom.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2009)

it's Mick *THOMSON* not Thom*p*son.. damn.. people will never learn


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> it's Mick *THOMSON* not Thom*p*son.. damn.. people will never learn



crap, google do nt correct me! dam you google.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 18, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I wish they didn't have the seven inlay and neutered bridge or I'd buy one. They are seem to be the only reversed headstock floating trem RG around right now.



yea that's what i'm saying... but if you want that then just get an RGT42DX and throw some EMGs and an OFR in there... problem solved. 

that green one is fuckin' sexy


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 18, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I wish they didn't have the seven inlay and neutered bridge or I'd buy one.



Have you ever played an Edge-FX bridge before? It's comfy as hell because it has the floyd-like saddles but it is a hardtail so you can palm mute and chug away without it going sharp or flat like a trem. It actually rocks, I don't know why you would call it neutered.... it's a strong fixed bridge with fine tuners, for what it's meant to be (NOT a trem ) it is killer.


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Gravy's guitar needs a reverse headstock.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Gravy's guitar needs a reverse headstock.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Have you ever played an Edge-FX bridge before? It's comfy as hell because it has the floyd-like saddles but it is a hardtail so you can palm mute and chug away without it going sharp or flat like a trem. It actually rocks, I don't know why you would call it neutered.... it's a strong fixed bridge with fine tuners, for what it's meant to be (NOT a trem ) it is killer.



Exactly, I (along with hundreds if not thousands of others) ALWAYS block my trems but I love the feel and tuning stability of my trems. The bridge on his signature is perfect for people like myself and I really wish they slapped it on some production models.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 18, 2009)

Mick's Tele is based off of the 1st guitar he ever owned which was a Hohner Tele (the one which Prince uses) I think it's a studio only guitar though, he does have an S series and I do remember seeing a picture in either Guitar World or Guitar One and I think it was matte black with a reverse headstock.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Have you ever played an Edge-FX bridge before? It's comfy as hell because it has the floyd-like saddles but it is a hardtail so you can palm mute and chug away without it going sharp or flat like a trem. It actually rocks, I don't know why you would call it neutered.... it's a strong fixed bridge with fine tuners, for what it's meant to be (NOT a trem ) it is killer.


 
I get really annoyed if I can't whammy all over girls faces


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 18, 2009)

the S model he has has a plain fretboard and 24 frets, looks sick but don't have a pic

also: that guitar that gravy dude has is sick


----------



## Gamba (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, this dude's name is Mick Thomson or Mick ThomPson?

what pickup is that in the middle position of his green guitar? EMG?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 18, 2009)

From all the gear lists that I have read, Mick has a silver S series with the Seven inlay and it is tuned to drop A


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gamba said:


> Ok, this dude's name is Mick Thomson or Mick ThomPson?
> 
> what pickup is that in the middle position of his green guitar? EMG?



Emg single coil. That was when blackouts were new and they hadn't started making the single coils, I imagine he has a blackout in there now as he has a signature set.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd love to get a Thomson sig if it weren't for the fact it was a sig and has blackouts, I'd rather have some DiMarzio Airs of some variety.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 19, 2009)

Gamba said:


> Ok, this dude's name is Mick Thomson



Yes


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 19, 2009)

I want his white RG in a 7 string with a black scratchplate.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 19, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I'd love to get a Thomson sig if it weren't for the fact it was a sig and has blackouts, I'd rather have some DiMarzio Airs of some variety.




There's always the MTM 2, which is cheaper, no SEVEN Inlay except the truss rod, and V7/V8 pickups. Both Truss rod and pickups can easily be replaced.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> There's always the MTM 2, which is cheaper, no SEVEN Inlay except the truss rod, and V7/V8 pickups. Both Truss rod and pickups can easily be replaced.


no neck through though but i could live with that.
the MTM 2 would be a great guitar to mod


----------



## Gamba (Nov 19, 2009)

so they make blackouts single coil now?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gamba said:


> so they make blackouts single coil now?


it was introduced the same time as the metal version


----------



## Gamba (Nov 19, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> it was introduced the same time as the metal version



wow, I totally missed that. thanks


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah like the metal it has a "hot" and "normal" mode although not sure how much the difference is.

http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/stratocaster/cutting-edge/blackouts_singl/


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 19, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah like the metal it has a "hot" and "normal" mode although not sure how much the difference is.
> 
> Cutting Edge - Blackouts Singles AS-1 - Seymour Duncan/Basslines


It's prolly like a sort of tap, IE the hot mode sounds like a humbucker while the normal is more organic.

Also I love the edge FX, screw you haters


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 19, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> It's prolly like a sort of tap, IE the hot mode sounds like a humbucker while the normal is more organic.



had these in a guitar i used to own. The only difference is the hot mode has more volume and gain so you can match the output of an AHB-1 if you're running HSS or HSH.

they weren't amazing tbh, nothing too spectacular. They didn't really have much of a convential single coil tone, sounded more like a harsher blackout humbucker with slightly snappier cleans.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 19, 2009)




----------

